# Winter Surf Fishing



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

What runs along the beaches in the winter worth catching and how do you catch them? As a side note, how far out do you have to get the bait while surf fishing to catch fish?


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

allright i will get this one started with a good ole:bump


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure whiting, bluefish, and to some degree pompano are available in the surf in the winter. Try shrimp for bait.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

In January, you should use chunks of fresh shrimp for pompano.....or sand fleas, but theyre just a lil hard to come by that time of the year.........oh, and throw out as FARas you can.:toast


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

I'v caught red fish in Nov. with fresh shrimp


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

How long of a pole should I use for surf fishing?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 9' rods but some people use up to 15'. To me , a 9' or 10' rod is optimum.

As for reels, use something like a Penn 7500 with 20 lb test line.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i use a 7 foot rod and do just fine but i also have a 12 footer ..... caught more on the 7 footer though :banghead


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

probably be able to get a bull red, and i'm sure a big black drum...


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Winter surf fishing is hit and miss but somedays will be excellent. Catches include, pompano, whiting, bluefish, bonito, redfish, flounder, blackdrum and sharks. You'll just have to go and find out. You can use any length rod, if it's short just use 5 ft PVC rod spikes, heck I use long rod spikes even with 10 ft rods.


----------

